# Bing update..... Prilosec???



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

prilosec... it appears may be the culprit.... when we first went to see Chick (the researcher) for Bing he immediately put Bing on Prilosec as many of these dogs have secondary IBD as does Bing (moderate to severe IBD as diagnosed by biopsy at age 5 months). Bing has been on the Omeprazole since that time... so 3 years... every day... and we were told he would need to remain on the Prilosec for the rest of his life. It has been crazy here with Cuinns meds, Natalie and Connie on antibiotics... and of course the flea issue (If i havent told you about that... all 9 of my dogs and 2 cats came up wiht fleas, probably brought home by bing from the internal medicine vet, it happens, no big deal). 

Last night when I was setting up Cuinns pills for the week (I use one of those old lady pill boxes) I realized that I had been forgetting to give Bing his medicine (terrible mother, but I had also been forgetting to take my own meds no wonder my allergies were going crazy)...He hadn't had his prilosec or his supplements for at least a week... the medication issue for him has become difficult because he hates them and I can't put them in his food (the HA) because he doesn't eat them and he can't have anything but his special food... no treats at all... so the pills were a challenge and honestly I just forgot to give them to him... if I say a week... well it could have been ten days... The Friday before last I had made an appointment at the vet to have Bings belly drained of fluid as it was looking really big to me and I knew that it wouldn't be long before he was really uncomfortable again.

The interesting part of this is that on Saturday Craig and I were looking at Bing and we were talking and we both independantly he looks better, his belly is going down... Craig had taken him to the park and he had peed like 6 times... Sunday I realized I was forgetting to give him his meds and a lightbulb went off... Today he looks really good and I did some research... First the dosage instructions for prilosec for people they say you can only use a fourteen day series of prilosec twice in a four month period of time... this little dog takes one pill (the same as the human dosage) every single day for the past three years. Second I did some quick research and am finding that omeprazole can cause liver failure and the destruction of liver cells and as this progresses it leads to ascites.... ASCITES huh .... thats exactly what Bing has.... With further research I found quite a bit connecting omeprazole and Ascites with it being a known side effect. 

There is all kinds of information on omeprazole and Ascites.... I had previously looked up Prilosec and Ascites and could find nothing definitive... NOW I am looking up omeprazole and Ascites and am finding all kinds of stuff stating that a side effect of the omeprazole is Ascites amongst other things... 

keeping my fingers crossed.... holy c**p.... I hope this is it. So that is my update... he is doing well.. he is acting fine and seems to be feeling ok but it would be so nice if this was the problem and it was an easy fix. Needless to say he is not getting another prilosec... and we have to wait and see what happens... but I am hopeful


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

That would be so great if that solves the problem!
Please don't feel bad about forgetting to give medication. Even with one dog it can be tricky and with multiple pets it can be downright crazy.
In this case forgetting may have been a blessing in disguise.
Hoping, hoping...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, I sure hope that's the fix!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow ..that is crazy! I've read that on the boxes before but never understood why only for a certain amount of time. I reallllly hope that's where all the fluid and some of the problems are stemming from..I for sure wouldn't be giving him that anymore! Keeping fingers crossed it stays away.:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I really hope that was causing the problem and Bing gets to feeling better fast!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well thank goodness for a lapse in daily routine! I hope it continues to help him.


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

For many many years I had to give Pixie steroids for his terrible allergies, I always felt so bad when I forgot. But he now no-longer needs them(though we keep them around just in case).

I can't imagine how frustrating it would be to have to give pills to a dog that didn't like them(pixie was a trooper about it) for all that time and then find out that they were doing harm(That's what you're saying right? I don't know anything about the stuff you're talking about)

I forgot to take my meds last night and I didn't take my morning ones till 1 today...... woops! I'll have to take tonight's a bit later then normal.
I'm supposed to take them at 9am and 9pm.... but I'm really awful about remembering. Though I think last night was the 1st time I didn't take them at all, I had a rough night so I just forgot and didn't even take them late, I just went to bed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, what a discovery! I hope that is it. I can only imagine your feelings about this--and the initial prescription to put him on it for the rest of his life! 

I recently discovered that the Pepcid we gave Toby to prevent acid reflux caused by the Rimadyl prescribed by his ophthalmologist for his post cataract surgery eye inflammation was causing his cobalamin levels to drop below normal. How did I discover this? I was reading the morning newspaper's People's Pharmacy column and it mentioned that these types of medications dropped Vitamin B 12 levels in people. I did my own research and it's true! If it happens to people, it probably can happen to dogs as well. For the time being we've got to continue it, but his vet upped the cobalamin injection dosage I give him. We'll do another digestive enzyme TPI/PLI test in a few months to recheck levels.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Wow, what a discovery! I hope that is it. I can only imagine your feelings about this--and the initial prescription to put him on it for the rest of his life!
> 
> I recently discovered that the Pepcid we gave Toby to prevent acid reflux caused by the Rimadyl prescribed by his ophthalmologist for his post cataract surgery eye inflammation was causing his cobalamin levels to drop below normal. How did I discover this? I was reading the morning newspaper's People's Pharmacy column and it mentioned that these types of medications dropped Vitamin B 12 levels in people. I did my own research and it's true! If it happens to people, it probably can happen to dogs as well. For the time being we've got to continue it, but his vet upped the cobalamin injection dosage I give him. We'll do another digestive enzyme TPI/PLI test in a few months to recheck levels.


Its the reason we have to do our own research... I knew that the procedure was experimental and that data was still being gathered... it was the reason that our first MRI and endoscopy was covered by the grant... so I knew that ... but I learned long ago not to blindly follow vets advice... I had researched it before when this first started but hadn't come up with anything it never occurred to me to use the generic name instead of the brand name.... live and learn... 

glad you figured this out for your kid as well... oyyy they do stress us out don't they


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, WOW!!! I hope so much that you have figured it out!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I am hopeful but trying to not get my hopes up.... I will keep everyone posted


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Good thoughts for you and Bing that this continues to help solve this problem.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I think it's fantastic that you were proactive and did all this research!! That's exactly what I do whenever I question varying symptoms in Lacey AND in myself, for that matter.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope you found the problems solution


----------

